# Please sign



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I figured I would post this over here. I copied/paste from Kawiriders. 

Wow let me try moving this over here and see if anyone is interested in doing this...I see what the club presidents meant around here when they said no-one would show up for the meetings about shutting the forests down to ATV's around here in Arkansas. Now we cant hardly ride anywhere...guess the rest of you dont seem to care either..bet you will when you go through what we are..takes 5 seconds to send a letter off to your representatives...Just click it...PLEASE!!!




Hey guys this is pretty important if you like riding your ATV! I am going to try and post a link with a CLICK AND SEND letter to your Representatives about keeping the trails and national forests open for us to have access to..hope it works..

https://secure3.convio.net/arra/site...autologin=true


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

done & text'd the link to a few friends.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I did it.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone who rides an ATV, SxS and dirtbikes should sign it. The petition goes to your local State Rep


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Did it


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Done!


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Done


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

done


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Done
Takes less than a minute to send! Goforit!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Got er' done also!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Done.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Rocketman01 (Sep 25, 2009)

sent


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Done.....


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Done, and thanks for taking the time


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

All Done:rev1:


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Done!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

This morning I got this email after filling that out.


Mr.</PREFIX> <FIRSTNAME>Peter</FIRSTNAME> <LASTNAME></LASTNAME><ADDRESS1></ADDRESS1><ADDRESS2></ADDRESS2><CITY></CITY><STATE></STATE><ZIP></ZIP><HOMEPHONE></HOMEPHONE><WORKPHONE></WORKPHONE><EMAIL>eagleeye76</EMAIL> <ISSUE>Other</ISSUE> <RSP>Yes</RSP> <MESSAGEBODY>As a constituent and as a member of Americans for Responsible Recreational Access I write to urge you to support Senator Klobuchars amendment to MAP21 to restore dedicated funding for the Recreational Trails Program RTP. The RTP was established as a provision of the Intermodal Surface Transportation Efficiency Act of 1991 and was subsequently reauthorized in 1998 and in 2005. The program embodies the userpay, userbenefit philosophy by utilizing a portion of funds generated by motorized vehicle users who pay the gas tax on any fuel they purchase for use in their offhighway vehicles to fund trail building, maintenance and other trailrelated projects. It should also be noted that the RTP requires that 30 of program funds must be dedicated to nonmotorized uses with an additional 40 for mixeduse trails that may or may not include motorized uses. Many various and diverse recreation interests strongly support the RTP as evidenced by a Coalition for Recreational Trails letter earlier this year to Congressional Leadership which included signatures from more than 400 international, national, state and local recreation organizations. Motorized, hiking, horseback riding, bicycling and an array of other recreation interests were represented on the letter. The broad support for the program is a testament to its success. Thank you for your consideration.</MESSAGEBODY> <IP>69.48.252.146</IP> </APP>


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

DID IT!!!:hititjackblackanim:


----------



## mtdane (Feb 7, 2012)

DONE!


----------

